# Old School Amps



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

These are my current listings (jbreddawg can confirm this is me as I purchased a few amps from him off Ebay):

f1nd a d3al | eBay

If interested, PM me and I can do a better price for you.

I also have this BNIB MTX 4180x that the buyer has still not paid for and will be relisted soon:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Yep, excellent guy to deal with !


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Jerry. I am still surprised no one is interested in the 302s.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

best price on 4180x shipped to 07080 plz.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nismo I sent you PMs. lol


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

bumpity. 4 amps still there - two mint Rubicon 302, one mint Rubicon A4 and the NIB MTX 4180x.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

That's a really good price for a 302 in the original box, GLWS.

My daughter used to live in Watertown, right behind the Target on Arsenal. Come to think of it, she had a 302 driving a single 10 in her Accord at that time. Good solid amps!
If you still have that 302 come Thanksgiving, I'll drop by and buy it off you.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Both 302 amps are going to Guy. thanks man.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah. Good placE to go.


----------

